# Lite Cassano-Stramaccioni



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport sarebbe scoppiata una *violenta lite tra Cassano e Stramaccioni.* I due *sarebbero venuti anche alle mani*. A separarli, i giocatori.

Oggi è atteso l'intervento del Presidente Massimo *Moratti* per fare chiarezza sulla questione. Ma il rapporto tra Cassano e Stramaccioni sembra davvero agli sgoccioli.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Bene Bene oh!


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Cassano è un disadattato


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Marzo 2013)

Sul sito ufficiale della Gazza non dicono niente. Sarà vera la notizia? Spero di si


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

La notizia è sulla prima pagina della Gazzetta dello Sport. Se la notizia non fosse vera, sarebbe già stata cancellata.


----------



## Stex (2 Marzo 2013)

Oooooo stramaaaaaa oooo ma bene ma bene bene


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La notizia è sulla prima pagina della Gazzetta dello Sport. Se la notizia non fosse vera, sarebbe già stata cancellata.



Bene bene Strama allora


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Stento a crederci


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

È durato fin troppo, era tutto previsto:http://www.milanworld.net/inter-equivoco-cassano-vt611.html


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2013)

Strama! Bene bene!


----------



## prebozzio (2 Marzo 2013)

E' completamente *****. Se vuole giocare sempre faccia come Baggio che umilmente se ne andò a Bologna e Brescia.


----------



## milan1899 (2 Marzo 2013)

Ha ha, bene bene...


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma nn erano una grande famiglia piena di amore???


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Nulla di strano,è un omuncolo.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Marzo 2013)

La colpa è di _quello che fa tanto fumo e poco arrosto_. Felicissimo di essermi levato tale feccia dai maroni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2013)

bene bene strama  dopo il cielo c'è l'inter


----------



## Solo (2 Marzo 2013)

Come previsto.


----------



## almilan (2 Marzo 2013)

ahahhahahahhahahhahahahahahhahahaaha...rido di gusto.....ahahahaahahah


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

In fondo a noi è andata bene. Pazzini almeno è un signore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Moratti smentirà tutto già lo so,quindi mi aspetto che Moratti quereli la Gds  Cassano manco nella squadra sopra il cielo riesce ad essere composto 





Blu71 ha scritto:


> In fondo a noi è andata bene. Pazzini almeno è un signore.



A noi e andata di lusso, Pazzini quando e stato all'inter e non giocava e sempre stato zitto, solo in estate ha detto che non credeva di far piu parte del progetto ma nulla di che è stato almeno sincero, dar via Cassano ha voluto dire esplosione Il Faraone e spazio a Niang, e a gennaio l'arrivo di Mario, sono sicura che se Cassano non fosse andato via tutto questo non sarebbe successo da noi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ma nn erano una grande famiglia piena di amore???



maaaa certo a parole oggi Moratti dirà che non e vero figurati se va a dire che è vero  tra l'altro non possono manco punirlo altrimenti gli rimane solo Palacio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Feccia, tout court. Ma Cazzano è simpatico, Cazzano è divertente, ormai è vecchio ma gli auguro il peggio sportivamente parlando, ha vestito casacche come quella del Milan e del Real, gli è andata anche di lusso a 'sto mezz'uomo.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

E' normale che si smentisca in tali casi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Segnatevelo domani Cazzano segna e va ad abbracciare Stracchino. ci scommetto tutto.


----------



## Graxx (2 Marzo 2013)

Potrei godere di questa cosa e invece no...quest'uomo ma fa pena...ma tanta tanta pena...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Marzo 2013)

io invece godoooo!!uomo .....!bene cosi...mi tengo pazzini col sorriso!!


----------



## Stex (2 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;136621 ha scritto:


> Moratti smentirà tutto già lo so,quindi mi aspetto che Moratti quereli la Gds  Cassano manco nella squadra sopra il cielo riesce ad essere composto



non puo querelare... rds ne cura i diritti...


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

*Cassano non convocato. Ma Stramaccioni dice:"Nessuna lite"*


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Beh se lo dice Strama che dire.....



bbene,bbene!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cassano non convocato. Ma Stramaccioni dice:"Nessuna lite"*



Tutto ....bene bene....


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2013)

Strano, non l'avrei mai detto. Mai stato più felice che un giocatore abbia lasciato il Milan. Mai sopportato panettone.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia quanto godo.

Cassano è il peggio del peggio, andrebbe isolato dal calcio professionistico.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Da youtube:


----------



## prd7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Era nell'aria.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Marzo 2013)

Bène bène


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Marzo 2013)

ahahahah gli sta bene a Cassano...fallito


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cassano non convocato. Ma Stramaccioni dice:"Nessuna lite"*



Si va beh non lo convoca e in attacco sono contati e ma cazzano ha preso una storta sicuramente e per quello che non è stato convocato


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2013)

Nn c'è stata nessuna lita ma nn lo convoca. Nonostante la penuria di attaccanti


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2013)

si sapeva che prima o poi sarebbe sboccato


----------



## Morghot (2 Marzo 2013)

Che omo di ***** che è cassano mamma mia.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

neanche un mese fa, diceva che all'inter stava da dio, che addirittura li piaceva milano  e quelli sfigati tutti a dire che l'avevamo fatto il regalo come pirla ahahahahha


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> neanche un mese fa, diceva che all'inter stava da dio, che addirittura li piaceva milano  e quelli sfigati tutti a dire che l'avevamo fatto il regalo come pirla ahahahahha



Galliani, vecchia volpe, ha visto giusto.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Si va beh non lo convoca e in attacco sono contati e ma cazzano ha preso una storta sicuramente e per quello che non è stato convocato


Rocchi-Palacio ? Dai che gli Etnei ci fanno il regalo.


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Si va beh non lo convoca e in attacco sono contati e ma cazzano ha preso una storta sicuramente e per quello che non è stato convocato



Ho visto la conferenza, ha ammesso che c'è stato un litigio verbale, ha smentito solo ci sia stato fisico.


----------



## Hammer (2 Marzo 2013)

Godo. Due pagliacci



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Segnatevelo domani Cazzano segna e va ad abbracciare Stracchino. ci scommetto tutto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

E ma sarà per la prossima  quando segnerà lo farà loro sono una famiglia mica come noi 





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rocchi-Palacio ? Dai che gli Etnei ci fanno il regalo.



domani partitona di rocchi  (non sto scherzando), nonostante il catania in casa sia forte secondo me non ci metteranno la cattiveria giusta,anche perche in classifica sono già salvi, in europa non credo che ci arrivino.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;136771 ha scritto:


> E ma sarà per la prossima  quando segnerà lo farà loro sono una famiglia mica come noi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oddio, nel miracolo sesto posto potrebbero anche sperarci se la Lazio vincerà la Coppa Italia e non andrà in CL, alla fine sono a pari punti con la Fiorentina.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Cassano uomo di sterco.
E comunque GODO.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Segnatevelo domani Cazzano segna e va ad abbracciare Stracchino. ci scommetto tutto.



Ehm.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ehm.



colpa di stracchino che non l'ha convocato  lo fa contro il tottenham


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Marzo 2013)

Aaaah come godo!!! Gli auguro sempre il peggo a questo i nfame!!!


----------



## DannySa (2 Marzo 2013)

Anche se fosse stato solo un litigio verbale è una cosa che si porteranno avanti fino a fine stagione seppure si cercherà un compromesso per questi 2 mesi, godo tanto nell'aver dato via quel malato mentale dal cuore matto per una riserva come Pazzini che 10 golletti almeno li ha fatti e non è un UDM come questo nei comportamenti.
Si può dire quello che si vuole ma gli abbiamo rifilato un grande talento 31 enne che in una squadraccia come quella non può dare granché se non distruggerti lo spogliatoio, non ci abbiamo perso nulla.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Cassano è una bomba ad orologeria.
Assurdo come negli anni non sia cresciuto sotto questo aspetto, ha buttato al vento una carriera che sarebbe potuta essere davvero brillante.
"Se fallisco al Milan sono da manicomio" (cit)


----------



## Milangirl (2 Marzo 2013)

era solo questione di tempo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

*Come riporta Sky Sport 24 Cassano dopo l'allenamento di oggi avrebbe lasciato la Pinetina scuro in volto.*


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2013)

han voluto minimizzare l'accaduto liquidandolo come un litigio di poco conto, e invece deve essere accaduto qualcosa di grave se arrivi a non convocare un giocatore nonostante l'estrema emergenza che hanno in attacco. 

cavoli loro, godo per quel buffone.


----------



## Canonista (2 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sky Sport 24 Cassano dopo l'allenamento di oggi avrebbe lasciato la Pinetina scuro in volto.*



Ha buscato?


----------



## Graxx (2 Marzo 2013)

A Milano due ********....Cazzano e Strafalcioni....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Marzo 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ha buscato?



Saranno le ombre dei brufoli a farlo sembrare scuro


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Marzo 2013)

Spero che Mr Bean gliela abbia sparata una cartella a quell'essere vergognoso.


----------



## 2515 (2 Marzo 2013)

Pazzini supera i 10 gol in campionato
Muntari fa gol al barcellona
Sneijder gran gol col galatasaray
Livaja con l'atalanta due gol e un rigore procurato in 2 partite.
Coutinho in 3 presenze col liverpool due grandi assist e un gol.

Sono felicissimi.XD


----------



## Harvey (3 Marzo 2013)

Hanno chiesto a Galliani che ne pensa e ha replicato: "Di questo signore non parlo più per il resto della mia vita..."


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Hanno chiesto a Galliani che ne pensa e ha replicato: "Di questo signore non parlo più per il resto della mia vita..."



Ha fatto bene.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Marzo 2013)

Comunque è pure furbo, pareva ormai prossimo a rinnovare a cifre che non vedrebbe da altre parti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Pazzini supera i 10 gol in campionato
> Muntari fa gol al barcellona
> Sneijder gran gol col galatasaray
> Livaja con l'atalanta due gol e un rigore procurato in 2 partite.
> ...


Se Pazzini segna al Camp Nou credo ci sarà una richiesta di trapianti di fegato più alta del normale


----------



## Devil May Cry (3 Marzo 2013)

Comunque io vorrei far notare che non si può proprio leggere nella stessa frase il nome di Cassano e la parola Uomo.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Kurt91 (3 Marzo 2013)

*Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport da una battuta di Cassano ("Ecco... Mourinho ha fischiato la fine") l'inizio della discussione con Stramaccioni.
*

*Ricostruzione di Monti (CorSera): negli ultimi due mesi di Cassano allenamenti approssimativi, sfottò e insulti ai compagni.
*


----------



## smallball (3 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport da una battuta di Cassano ("Ecco... Mourinho ha fischiato la fine") l'inizio della discussione con Stramaccioni.
> *
> 
> *Ricostruzione di Monti (CorSera): negli ultimi due mesi di Cassano allenamenti approssimativi, sfottò e insulti ai compagni.
> *



e' gia' durato fin troppo....andra' via a fine stagione


----------



## Hammer (3 Marzo 2013)

Chissà se dopo l'Inter finirà in una discarica, locazione a lui consona



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Saranno le ombre dei brufoli a farlo sembrare scuro


----------



## Graxx (3 Marzo 2013)

Un uomo ridicolo...ma basta pensare a come ha trattato Garrone e come ha trattato tutto il Milan che gli ha salvato la vita e gli è stato vicino nel momento più difficile..a giugno diceve che Galliani era un secondo padre e poi ad agosto...pochi mesi fa rideva e scherzava con Strafalcioni e ora...ma poi vogliamo parlare del giocatore??? parliamone...grandi qualità assolutamente...ma cosa ha fatto nella sua carriera...su via per favore...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2013)




----------



## dyablo65 (3 Marzo 2013)

l'inter e' una grande famiglia , unita, senza mele marce , tutti coesi e con un unico obbiettivo :ESSERE RIDICOLI.

hanno tutti la stessa mamma.


----------



## DennyJersey (3 Marzo 2013)

Grazie signor presidente Moratti (cit.)


----------



## The Ripper (3 Marzo 2013)

storia di un uomo ridicolo


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2013)

Bene bene strama


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport Cassano sarà multato. Ed a Giugno potrebbe essere ceduto. Potrebbe essere inserito nell'operazione Icardi e tornare alla Samp*


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2013)

rotfl a lottare per la salvezza..e' quello il suo posto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport Cassano sarà multato. Ed a Giugno potrebbe essere ceduto. Potrebbe essere inserito nell'operazione Icardi e tornare alla Samp*


In tal caso non è che la Samp ci vorrà soffiare il Pazzo per ricomporre la coppia?


----------



## Marilson (3 Marzo 2013)

scontatissimo che non sarebbe durato neanche un anno


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Sportmediaset riporta la battuta che avrebbe condotto al litigio Stramaccioni con Cassano:
"Ecco, Mourinho ha fischiato la fine"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2013)

cmq non è male Stramaccioni come Allenatore


----------



## chicagousait (3 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport Cassano sarà multato. Ed a Giugno potrebbe essere ceduto. Potrebbe essere inserito nell'operazione Icardi e tornare alla Samp*



Oddio che ridere  
Finalmente gioca per la sua squadra e viene cacciato. Ridicolo


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Marzo 2013)

*Moratti su Cassano:" E' un artista, non so se verra multato."*


ahhh ora ho capito perchè cazzano dice che Moratti e il top, perchè gli lascia fare tutto e non gli fanno manco la multa ridicoli


----------



## smallball (4 Marzo 2013)

sarebbe pazzesco non multarlo.e' desautorare l'allenatore


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;138617 ha scritto:


> *Moratti su Cassano:" E' un artista, non so se verra multato."*
> 
> 
> ahhh ora ho capito perchè cazzano dice che Moratti e il top, perchè gli lascia fare tutto e non gli fanno manco la multa ridicoli


Ridicoli, davvero.


----------

